# Word of the Day - Nepotism



## Jace (Aug 22, 2022)

Nepotism -n. 

Def.:Favoritism toward a relative or close friend, patronage granted by person in high office.

His rapid promotion  was clearly due to nepotism.


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 22, 2022)

Nepotism was obvious in the posting of some political appointments in recent years


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 22, 2022)

I never relied on nepotism to get a job. My superior intellect did it! P.S., that is why I am unemployed.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Aug 22, 2022)

@Peco Dennis.. Excellent


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2022)

Never worked for me in the Army. Went in a private and discharged a private two years later. Told me my MOS was frozen. BS…


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2022)

Many of us learned what _nepotism _is, by *not* receiving any.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> I never relied on nepotism to get a job. My superior intellect did it! P.S., that is why I am unemployed.


And if you'd gotten the job as a supervisor, would I, then, have finally been on the positive side of _nepotism, and landed a good job, due to your hiring me?
_


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2022)

I wonder if it would be considered nepotism to announce you have a "best friend?"


----------

